# YOUTUBE: What reptile channels to you subscribe to



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

questions in the title really , ive started using youtube more and ive found a couple of interesting channels but what do you guys watch (except snakesbytes im already signed up to that one)


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

just snakebytes and ralphdavis for me so far


----------



## stuart89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Im only subscribed to snakebytes, but I have looked on ralph davies' channel and hes got some nice videos.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

erm i sub to peoples vids who i like 

YouTube - JacksReps's Channel


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

none at all...


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

jackyboy said:


> erm i sub to peoples vids who i like
> 
> YouTube - JacksReps's Channel


Would that be you in the vid by any chance?
Bit of self promoting :whistling2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol i think im subscribed to about 170 channels but some of em are comedy/vloggers ect


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

viperkeeper.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

ive got over 250 subs XD i cant believe no one has mentioned MUFFDADDY2!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aha muffdaddy, isn't he a fat hill billy?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

yes that the one! hes a legend


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Doesn't he get stick for doing stupid things or something?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nah fk the haters!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

But why do they hate him lol?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

its his vids, they hate him bcause hes got a massive fan base, n stuff, hes wiked


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

i wouldnt know how to :lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol he actually made vids taking the p*ss out of his so callled 'haters' and he got his account closed it made me lol and the people who started the 'hate' were scottish and probably use this forum lol but i think i know who it is on youtube anyway


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Xd haha"!


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

Viperkeeper
joefarah06
sssnakeman069

All different in their own ways. 

GB


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Omerov1986 said:


> its his vids, they hate him bcause hes got a massive fan base, n stuff, hes wiked


If you want to find out why people hate him then you might want to try using the search function and find out lol, also his channel has been taken down.


The decent ones are:
Snakebytes
Viperkeeper
billflowers
RalphDavis
ErikPaterson (not cause he's Scottish )


There are more than that but I'am being lazy and can't be ***** naming more...


----------



## james131 (Dec 30, 2008)

Mlionti - hasnt posted recently but has some great feeding vids and a few of him administering meds to some lovely boas. good music too.

mack1time - funny voice but lovely collection.

snakebytes - is just snakebytes, features can get a bit boring sometime but nice snakes and very well made.

ralphdavis - dont like this guy. bit too rough with his snakes and rodents. unsubscribing soon.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

have a look at mine and sub if u want
YouTube - bigbazbfg's Channel


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Would that be you in the vid by any chance?
> Bit of self promoting :whistling2:


 
possibly :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> lol he actually made vids taking the p*ss out of his so callled 'haters' and he got his account closed it made me lol and the people who started the 'hate' were scottish and probably use this forum lol but i think i know who it is on youtube anyway



i am scottish, and i do hate him, but i had nothign to do with the "saw" themed videos - if i did, i'd have been a tad more proud of them, bloody brilliantly made old chap!

cheers Curtis 
i am subbed to:
YouTube - smetlogik's Channel
YouTube - joefarah06's Channel
YouTube - billflowers's Channel
YouTube - mattdaviestv's Channel
YouTube - Reptiledan's Channel
YouTube - Herper666's Channel
YouTube - viperkeeper's Channel
YouTube - SnakeBytesTV's Channel
YouTube - PrehistoricPets's Channel
YouTube - ralphdavis's Channel
YouTube - Aligowers00's Channel
YouTube - checcopython's Channel
YouTube - jka101's Channel
YouTube - jrafsta's Channel
YouTube - lizardrc's Channel
YouTube - mack1time's Channel
YouTube - oggiereptiles's Channel
YouTube - onegek's Channel
YouTube - turtleboy5001's Channel
YouTube - wildlifewarrior90's Channel
YouTube - Ailurus27's Channel
oh and:
www.youtube.com/garyorner

so not many.
all good channels.

if you wish to find out why muffdaddy is hated by so many:
YouTube - THEEMUFFDADDY's Channel - he is banned from this forum may i add.


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

and why am i not on the list erik ... 

lol


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

don't think i've ever been on your channel jack...


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

YouTube - JacksReps's Channel


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

All the good ones have been said I think.
I have a channel-ish: FishNreptiles


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> the people who started the 'hate' were scottish and probably use this forum


Actually it wasn't scottish folk that started the hate, there are plenty of reason to hate him such as some of his dodgy advice and his arrogance so there are no shortage of *haterz* out there. The 1st *haterz* I can remember was "BadTimmyB" who was American.


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm subscribing to ReptileDan and OggieReptiles


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Oliver is good although he hasn't made vids in ages (or so it seems at least lol)


----------



## puffthebeardeddragon (Jul 23, 2008)

caterpillargiraffe : victory:


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't found one I like yet...


Snakebytes - too childish
Viperkeeper - ok, but his vids drag on and on and there's always about 10 minutes of each video where absolutley nothing happens.
Others - tend to be hill billys like muffdaddy, or kids.


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

YouTube - merseysidesnakemorph's Channel

don't forget us lol well im not in a vid yet but i do breed with them :no1:

we got a site up and going but no one likes us :censor:


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

on youtube ive subed to faitina and snakebytestv

as for muffdaddy well i wouldnd sub him if he was the only person on youtube.

i like cavajason and tubbysnake3 videos to.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

as far as i know, ALL of Nick's accounts (THEEMUFFDADDY, MUFFDADDY2 & muffdaddy666) have been banned and deleted. As yet, i have not seen nor heard of him since "THEEMUFFDADDY" was banned.
it did make me chuckle somewhat.
he is banned from this forum too...
the film "how to lose friends and alienate people" was loosely based on his life.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

dragonbreeder said:


> as far as i know, ALL of Nick's accounts (THEEMUFFDADDY, MUFFDADDY2 & muffdaddy666) have been banned and deleted. As yet, i have not seen nor heard of him since "THEEMUFFDADDY" was banned.
> it did make me chuckle somewhat.
> he is banned from this forum too...
> the film "how to lose friends and alienate people" was loosely based on his life.


well i thinks hes got muffdaddyTV now :bash:


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> well i thinks hes got muffdaddyTV now :bash:


Yup, he does! ghostcornsnake sent me the channel URL today =( x

YouTube - MUFFDADDYTV's Channel <--- Grrr!



dragonbreeder said:


> the film "how to lose friends and alienate people" was loosely based on his life.


:lol2:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh no:
"IM ON XBOX LIVE, GAMETAG*E*: MUFFDADDYTV"

A little extract from this freshly blocked channels description.
Pinnacle of society.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

I've subscribed to:

cavajason :flrt:

cutegayjason

CaterpillarGiraffe

SnakeBytesTV

viperkeeper - Nice collection of hots! 

...and, even though it's not reptile-related - tarantulaguy1976 (^ ^) 
I'm throwing his channel URL in there because I really enjoy watching his videos, and he has a _fantastic_ collection, along with some great tutorials, with some really useful tips :] x


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

I've never been all that impressed with the youtube offerings, it seems that people are more inclined to put animal abuse on their than they are reputable information.

I have been pondering setting up a 'tortoise-world TV' sort of thing on youtube, with how-to guides etc. still not sure though.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

tortoise_dude said:


> I've never been all that impressed with the youtube offerings, it seems that people are more inclined to put animal abuse on their than they are reputable information.
> 
> I have been pondering setting up a 'tortoise-world TV' sort of thing on youtube, with how-to guides etc. still not sure though.


Sounds like a good idea, tortoise_dude :mrgreen:

You could try it out, see how it goes and how people respond to you...? 
If you don't feel like it's working out, you can simply delete your account? (^ ^) 

I have my own channel, but it's rubbish really :lol2:


----------



## danoc2005 (May 3, 2009)

ralph davis
snakebytes
cavajason
reptiledan... not that amazing actually. :|


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

why is muffdaddy baned from rfuk im glad he is but why


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Surprise surprise, he came on and started hurling abuse at everyone, mocking british people and being a ganeral anus.
infact if you searched for "muffdaddy" on the posts etc you'll maybe find the reason haha.

or, click this link:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/search.php?searchid=4649295


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

what not even provoked he just came on and did that.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

bit of both.
threads like this would be what started it.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

*The Steve Irwin Wildlife Reserve is being threatened!*​ 
*Please watch this video for more information or visit www.savestevesplace.com for ways in which you can show your support and take further action! :] x*​


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

ive also subed to sacredart


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

ghostcornsnake said:


> ive also subed to sacredart


THANK YOU! :blush:

:notworthy:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

try muffdaddytv 

Edit: Sorry just realised he's already been mentioned, lol.


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I like these:

YouTube - TheNoseHornedViper's Channel

YouTube - snakemanstu's Channel

And here I am: YouTube - MiqeMorbid's Channel


----------



## Reptiledan (Jun 15, 2008)

danoc2005 said:


> ralph davis
> snakebytes
> cavajason
> reptiledan... not that amazing actually. :|


Cheers lol


----------

